
Oakland Fire Department Releases Report Ghost Ship Fire - brudgers
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/06/19/ghost-ship-fire-oakland-releases-50-page-report-on-cause-of-deadly-inferno/
======
brudgers
The full report, [http://www.fireengineering.com/content/dam/fe/online-
article...](http://www.fireengineering.com/content/dam/fe/online-
articles/documents/2017/oakland-ca-ghost-ship.pdf)

